# Dubai vs Singapore .. which is better ?



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

which is better ? ,,,


----------



## charlottetonne (Aug 14, 2012)

I've visited both and they're both very different

Dubai feels very plastic, sort of like las Vegas..... and singapore feels very gentrified, clean and steryle... sort of like NYC these days.

Eitherway Singapore feels more like a real city (though it's a bit boring in my opinion)


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ I love Las Vegas! 



I've never been to any of these 2...

A lot of people say these 2 cities look very artificial in many ways...
And MANY say that Singapore is a BORING city.. 

so I guess, by people's description, Dubai might have an edge with the "excitement" factor.


----------



## charlottetonne (Aug 14, 2012)

las vegas is ok if you want to go for two days, try your luck in a casino and see the tacky hotels and bars..... then get the hell outta that horrendous suburban wasteland devoid of any culture or class!


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Singapore hands down! Singapore is real and and is tropical.


----------



## Nabartek (May 26, 2006)

In Dubai, you can get arrested and jailed for having premarital sex with your boyfriend/girlfriend. I have not heard of such incident in Singapore...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

been to both cities, dubai only on transit to singapore though. Dubai was amazing to see the buildings and the skyline, but culturewise i was more attracted to singapore, which also has a top skyline. i think in singapore there is a lot more to see though. afterall it is a bigger city :cheers: anyways both cities are extremely hot, so either choose to dry out roasted or sweat out in a tropical climate :nuts:


----------



## shabangabang (Sep 17, 2009)

Singapore. Developed organically rather than pretentiously.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

First preference would be to obliterate both from existence, but if I HAD to choose.... I'd go with Singapore.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

If they closed my architecture vs. architecture thread, this one probably won't see the next day. (city vs. city)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^get in quick


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Well the United Arab Emirates isn't even a developed society yet. Their economy is, but their social development is still stuck in the stone ages. Until they join the modern world when it comes to equality for all, human rights, etc, they're just another backward country with a long road ahead of them, imo.

Singapore isn't my cup of tea either, but is light years ahead of Dubai.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I only like a select few Dubai buildings, Singapore has a better skyline.


----------



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

it's just a question .. i have never visited any of them .. just on screens i think many cities are developed now & that's good & i ask about them as they are from the most visited ... & i love also cities as Istanbul i think it has a brilliant future, brazil which will host the next world cup & olypmics ..& kuala lumpur i like it's designs so much ..but i think Dubai want to make high buildings as to break the records & make new ones not to make a astonishing design like Baku flame tower it's not a great height but the design is more than beautiful


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Is city vs city not forbidden in SSC?


----------



## go2dbeach (Jan 30, 2013)

seldomseen said:


> Singapore hands down! Singapore is real and and is tropical.


Yes , that's right!


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

charlottetonne said:


> las vegas is ok if you want to go for two days, try your luck in a casino and see the tacky hotels and bars..... then get the hell outta that horrendous suburban wasteland devoid of any culture or class!


I could stay in those hotels and casinos for weeks.. that is, if I still have the money.. :lol: :lol:
(the last time I was there, I stayed in a vacation house in the suburbs.. and yeah.. the suburbs have no life... )




Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *First preference would be to obliterate both from existence*, but if I HAD to choose.... I'd go with Singapore.


:lol:




Honestly, one major reason I'm not choosing Singapore is because I already came from South East Asia... Singapore culture doesn't really attract me.. it's just a mixture of borrowed culture from its neighbors.. 
While i find Dubai a bit more exotic for my taste.. I'd like to try those "desert sand adventure" thingys... 

well that was my personal impression, so I guess it really depends on each person..


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Singapore because of the Marina and its close to Kuala Lumpar..It wasnt an easy decision.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Both of these cities are ultramodern, it's difficult to decide which city is better. 
I prefer Singapore because of its magnificent tropical beauty and lifestyle. The city is very clean, its skyline is incredible, people from Singapore are kind and of course Singapore is one of the safest cities/countries on earth.
Not to mention that Dubai isn't attractive/amazing.


----------



## Treka (Jan 26, 2013)

Probably singapore ,because dubai is just,....well...fake.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

singapore is more beautiful than dubai, surely....


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I think both are very nice cities but I prefer Singapore. I feel Dubai is probably a more fun place to visit though.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Dubai is incredible in sense of megastructures but Singapore is still more urban and vivid as a city. IMO Singapore is better.


----------



## abhishek63 (Nov 11, 2011)

Though I think both the Singapore and Dubai are beautiful countries yet I prefer to go Singapore.


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

koolio said:


> I think both are very nice cities but I prefer Singapore. I feel Dubai is probably a more fun place to visit though.


I was positively surprised by Singapore when i visited it year ago on a business trip. I found it more interesting than Hong Kong that imo for a tourist is quite boring. 
Like many others here i'm not really a big fan of Dubai and building stuff just for the sake of it, compared to the more purposely build and organic Singapore is visible in the feel of the city.

My vote goes to Singapore.


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

Singapore big city


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

i think this thread is stupid


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> First preference would be to obliterate both from existence


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Singapore. Why? It's not in a desert.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

City vs City


----------

